# Redimensionner une partition sur un G4



## globilux (11 Août 2007)

Bonjour @ tous,

Je souhaiterais installer un linux sur mon mac, je souhaiterais auparavant modifier la taille de ma partition HFS+.
J'ai essayé un  
	
	



```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 65G "Linux" "Linux" 46.7G
```
après avoir recherché la syntaxe exacte sur macbidouille mais en vain.
Le système me rend un très long message d'erreur

```
Error resizing volume
Disk Utility Tool
Usage:  diskutil resizeVolume [Mount Point|Disk Identifier|Device Node] size
        <part1Format part1Name part1Size> <part2Format part2Name part2Size> ...
Non-destructively resize a disk. You may increase or decrease its size.
When decreasing size, you may optionally supply a list of new partitions to create.
Ownership of the affected disk is required.
Valid partition sizes are in the format of <number><size>.
Valid sizes are B(ytes), K(ilobytes), M(egabytes), G(igabytes), T(erabytes)
Example: 10G (10 gigabytes), 4.23T (4.23 terabytes), 5M (5 megabytes)
resizeVolume is only supported on GPT media with a Journaled HFS+ filesystem.
A size of "limits" will print the range of valid values for the current filesystem.
Example: diskutil resizeVolume disk1s3  10G
         JHFS+ HDX1 5G MS-DOS HDX2 5G
Valid filesystems: "Case-sensitive HFS+" "Journaled HFS+" "Case-sensitive Journaled HFS+" "HFS+" "HFS" "MS-DOS FAT32" "MS-DOS FAT16" "MS-DOS" "MS-DOS FAT12" "UFS" "Linux" "Swap"
```
PS : j'ai vérifié ma partition mesure 111.7G et est libellé par disk0s3 (Macintosh HD)


----------



## tatouille (12 Août 2007)

globilux a dit:


> Bonjour @ tous,
> 
> Je souhaiterais installer un linux sur mon mac, je souhaiterais auparavant modifier la taille de ma partition HFS+.
> J'ai essay&#233; un
> ...



je crois que tu n'as pas bien lu l'article et surtout cela d&#233;pend de ta version de OSX

>$ diskutil list

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/hdiutil.1.html

http://www.macgeekery.com/tips/cli/nondestructively_resizing_volumes

ta version > 10.4.6, ou alors tu le fais d'un liveCD GNU/Linux


----------

